# Any Tv/HDD/Cable Channel Boxes with menu in English?



## Flyfisher1

Hi I have brought a foreign LCD TV with me that I'm just using as a monitor (I never expected it to be able to tune into Japan TV, just HDMI into it). I'd like to buy a Cable box or one of those Blu-ray/HDD tuner boxes that will tune into Japan TV channels.

Does anyone know of a Japanese cable/satalite/HDD tuner box that allows you to put the user menu into english? 

Or if not can you please recommend a box make/model that is relatively simple to use?


----------



## Blackbyte

I had Sky Perfect about 8 years ago. (We moved to Okinawa from mainland Japan and haven't bothered to install it here.) It had an English menu and a lot of English channels.


----------

